# Pulled Tendon!!!!



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

It may all depend on how well she progresses


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

An ultrasound exam to determine the extent of the damage to the tendon is necessary to determine how long your horse should be expected to be on restricted activity. Without an ultrasound exam, you cannot know the extent of the injury and thus can't make a really good determination of how long to keep her on stall rest and how slowly to rehab her.

This link will help you to understand what i mean:

http://www.vmth.ucdavis.edu/vmth/clientinfo/info/laus/lausbroch.html


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Well I have kind of good news...

This is her schedule for a while

-15 days stall rest (not leaving the stall)
-15 days of 5 min. hand walking
-15 days of 10min. hand walking
-15 days of 10min. walking 5min. light trotting (on line)
-10 days of riding at walk
-30 days of riding at walk and trot
-30 days of walk-trot-canter and ground poles (no jumping)
-30-40 days of light jumping with a day off every time after jumping
And then we can compete again!

It sounds like a long time, but I think its really good for how bad a tendon can be. Luckly, she didn't tear it and she pulled it. 

Thanks for the website Ryle. It gave alot of info, and that is one horse injury that I haven't seen yet, so it was very helpful!! Thanks again


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

hmm.... Goodluck with her Brit. :?


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

your ruteine sounds good i hope everything works out  good luck


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Glad she's doing better, sounds like a good schedule, starting her back nice & slow! 
Good luck with her!


----------



## siam02 (Oct 14, 2007)

im glad that your horse is getting better.. 
my boy had a bowed tendon and had to have stall rest for 12 months and no jumping for 18 months .. he is only allowed to start jumping again this month.. im glad it was to serious and hope your horse gets better really quickly


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

siam02...My best friend's horse bowed it's tendon right at the beginning of the show season last summer! It was a mess trying to find a horse she could ride becaus her boy was out for 8months. Then after finding a horse for her to use, it coliced 1 week before we went to pic it up!!! The horse ended up having surgery and is fine now, but it was a mess...ha ha ha bowed tendons are not fun and her horse is still off until January 14 then she can finally ride him


----------

